# Powerlifters training vs. bodybuilders training



## Mariko78 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is some differece between a powerlifter training , and a bodybuilder training....
I hope that will help you guys , to make a beter difference between bodybuilding and powerlifting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorta... in powerlifting we do a lot of accessory work in bodybuilding ranges and in bodybuilding heavy compound lifts are a base for growth.  There is always some crossover.

in powerlifting we also train to meet a set of rules


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2013)

well said POB.  I am neither a bb or pl but do know that they will share some aspects in training.  Different people need to train in different ways for their body types and end goals.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Mariko78 said:


> This is some differece between a powerlifter training , and a bodybuilder training....
> I hope that will help you guys , to make a beter difference between bodybuilding and powerlifting



That chart represents a maximum effort day for me. 

Dynamic effort days require weights in the 50-60% range.

Repetition days are exclusively about volume. I will do sets of 20...and if I get a wild hare...sets till failure at 30 reps and beyond--with little rest. Powerlifters need muscular gains as well--especially if you are jumping a weight class.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

From looking at this list I can tell you there is a lot of cross over that should be done in order to achieve maximum results. I know many a bodybuilder who would look at this list and agree with me. I for one over the years have mixed and matched variations on this list over and over again.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree powerlifting bb cross is also in my opinion is a great way to begin training some dense muscled foundations


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 4, 2013)

And powerlifters enjoy life more because most of us eat pizza and drink beer.  I have a lot of respect for the discipline of real body builders though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 4, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> And powerlifters enjoy life more because most of us eat pizza and drink beer.  I have a lot of respect for the discipline of real body builders though.



Lol the best response yet. I'd like to substitute tequila and steak for pizza and beer though!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 4, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> I agree powerlifting bb cross is also in my opinion is a great way to begin training some dense muscled foundations



This for sure. I think both real PLers and BBers can benefit from using protocols from each others style of training. I personally go heavy with low reps and volume for the 4 main lifts and higher rep higher volume for accessories with an overall goal of BB. What's the point of being big if you ain't strong?


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought pl and bb change it up at certain times to confuse (dont know if thats the right word) the body or is that an old wise tail?


----------



## chuckzilla (Dec 5, 2013)

i like to compete in powerlifting, bodybuilding and strongman. i use training from all three no matter what comp is next.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Lol the best response yet. I'd like to substitute tequila and steak for pizza and beer though!



Somebody is not a cheap date....


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 5, 2013)

joliver said:


> Somebody is not a cheap date....



Unless he drinks Juarez and eats rump roast.....


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 5, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Unless he drinks Juarez and eats rump roast.....



He dose eat rumpys meat!!!! That counts right lol


----------

